# Increasing Driveshaft Stiffness Cause Other Problems?



## GoatCavalry (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum. I picked up an 06 M6 and love it. My question is as follows...

If I opt to replace the driveshaft with either a 1 piece aluminum or carbon fiber part would that increase in stiffness cause additional stress on other parts of the driveline? If so what would be likely to go first? 

To give you an idea, I have a torquer v2 cam, LT headers and catless exhaust in the power department so I'm probably around 425 rwhp. This is going to a RAM HD clutch. I just want to be sure the driveline can handle everything reliably.

Thanks!


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

An aftermarket driveshaft would eliminate the carrier bearing and rubber guibos so you'll have a more "connected" feeling to the drivetrain. That being said, you've eliminated some of the shock absorbing components so yes, that should put marginally more stress on other components. At 425hp you aren't in really in danger of breakage, depending on how hard you drive it. Once the driveshaft is replaced, I'd say the next weakest link would be the inner stubs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Stubs and half shafts. Stubs should be next as if they break you may have an issue retrieving the broken piece from inside the differential. If the half shaft breaks it's easy to replace.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You can always opt for another 2-piece shaft if you are concerned about it.


----------



## GoatCavalry (Mar 19, 2014)

Yea, that's what I was thinking. Thanks guys. 

I also should have mentioned that the rear wheels were widened to 315's so the higher amount of grip could allow for more severe strain to be put on drivetrain components. Especially if I was to ever put sticky tires on it. For now it's a daily driver though.


----------

